# Hedgehog



## carrottop10 (May 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if you can put our minds at rest.

We have a rescued blind hedgehog who has not come out of his house or had food in the last couple of days. We know he is alright in the respect that when we looked in his house and touched him he did put his spines up and moved.

Before this he was eating and drinking normally.

On the basis that they do hibinate and go without foood for a while and i know that this is not hibinating time is it normal for a hedgehog not to come out for a few days?

Appreciate any guidence.

Regards,


Carrottop10


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

From what I understand, sometimes it takes them a little while to adjust to a new place. If your place is warm (73 or above, I believe), & he's responding quickly to you, then he's not trying to hybernate. You don't want them to try it, by the way. 
Maybe you can put some of the food in his house with him. That way he can eat a little, but still feel safe. Hopefully he will gradually feel more comfortable.


----------



## carrottop10 (May 22, 2010)

Hi should have put this in the original posting.

He has been with us for about three months, he is a wild hedgehog so is outside, he eats normally when he is out and about and potters around quite normally.

It is only the last couple of days that he has been like it and as i said when we looked yesterday he was moving and sticking his spines up to my touch but just does not seem to want to venture out. I would also point out that he does come out during the day but that is more due to the fact that he is blind and does not know the difference.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

This forum is for African Pet Hedgehogs, is your hedgie a european hedgehog?


----------



## carrottop10 (May 22, 2010)

Its just a common garden hedgehog!!!!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Since you are dealing with a wild hedgehog, you may be better off contacting a hedgehog rehabber to get advice.

Try: http://www.britishhedgehogs.org.uk/carers.htm


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

There no wild hedgehogs in North America, so if you are there you have probably found an escaped or abandoned hedgie. In Europe and Asia there are wild hedgehogs, but they are quite different from our pet African Pygmies. I don't know if anyone here knows how to care for a wild hedgie.


----------



## Robinspoiler (Mar 21, 2009)

Can we see a picture of the hedgehog?


----------



## Kesha32 (Aug 17, 2010)

Robinspoiler said:


> Can we see a picture of the hedgehog?


Yes can i see hedgehog too?
Please...............
Thank you so much....


----------



## Nicole53 (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow!

They are so cute...
I really like them...

how to treat depression


----------



## Jiellen29 (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow!

They are all so cute......


----------

